# Coseno fi



## fdesergio (Feb 21, 2006)

Alguien me puede indicar un documento donde me explique como calcular el coseno fi, potencia real, potencia aparente, etc etc, de un transformador, tengo disponible las corrientes y voltajes de salida y deseo hacerlo con un PIC, alguien ya lo hizo?, como se hace con un PIC? en fin cualquier dato que me ayude seria de gran ayuda, de antemano gracias.


----------



## kain589 (Feb 21, 2006)

Y que utilidad le ves a hacerlo con un pic en lugar de con una calculadora o papel y lapiz, si lo haces de una forma dinamica meter datos por teclado y lcd para mostrarlo es un consumo de material y complejidad de diseño para algo tan simple


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 21, 2006)

Creo no me explique, la idea es calcular todo en el PIC con los valores de corriente y voltaje para mostrarlo en un LCD o un Display, gracias


----------



## lalosoft (Feb 21, 2006)

Lo que tu quieres hacer existe en un equipo comercial portatil basado sobre un procesador tipo ARM Core con coprosesador matematico, no creo que un pic lo logre. Quisas con un DsPic algo (muy poco) puedas hacer. 

Otra alternativa es usar un Pc industrial mono placa,un sistema ARM hay varios tipos, un sistema x86 tambien sirve y les puedes agregar modulos VGA, LCD, ADC, TouchScreen, etc. Los sistemas que te detalle tienen excelente soporte y buenas herramientas de desarrollo para DOS, WinCE, Linux ya que estas tarjetas pueden correr estos sistemas operativos .


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 21, 2006)

Bueno gracias por responder, la verad yo tengo un equipo que hace esto, solo lleva tres transformadores de voltaje y tres de corriente y un PIC 16f873 y entrega todas las medidas en una interface RS-232, por eso se que se puede hacer, el equipo lo compre hace tiempo pero ahora quien lo diseño ya no lo puedo localizar en el pais. seguire buscando, nuevamente mil gracias.


----------



## lalosoft (Feb 21, 2006)

Ve si esto te sirve.


----------



## maunix (Feb 25, 2006)

lalosoft dijo:
			
		

> Lo que tu quieres hacer existe en un equipo comercial portatil basado sobre un procesador tipo ARM Core con coprosesador matematico, no creo que un pic lo logre. Quisas con un DsPic algo (muy poco) puedas hacer.
> 
> Otra alternativa es usar un Pc industrial mono placa,un sistema ARM hay varios tipos, un sistema x86 tambien sirve y les puedes agregar modulos VGA, LCD, ADC, TouchScreen, etc. Los sistemas que te detalle tienen excelente soporte y buenas herramientas de desarrollo para DOS, WinCE, Linux ya que estas tarjetas pueden correr estos sistemas operativos .



Lalo no se de que te habrás imaginado,  pero un medidor de coseno fi, potencia y demases puede ser hecho tranquilamente con un pic.

Un arm con coprocesador matemático? no se te ha ido un poco la mano?


----------



## lalosoft (Feb 25, 2006)

> Un arm con coprocesador matemático? no se te ha ido un poco la mano?



No entiendo la ironia por que hay ARM(de la marca samsung)con coprocesador matematico 




> Lalo no se de que te habrás imaginado, pero un medidor de coseno fi, potencia y demases puede ser hecho tranquilamente con un pic.



Bueno si es asi de facil para ti entonces ayuda a nuestro amigo!!!


----------



## maunix (Feb 25, 2006)

lalosoft dijo:
			
		

> > Un arm con coprocesador matemático? no se te ha ido un poco la mano?
> 
> 
> No entiendo la ironia por que hay ARM(de la marca samsung)con coprocesador matematico


Conozco los ARMs, pero serian caros y exagerados para este proyecto.  Además no estaba siendo irónico, solo expresé mi opinión de que me parece que eso sería "matar moscas con un misil".



			
				lalosoft dijo:
			
		

> > Lalo no se de que te habrás imaginado, pero un medidor de coseno fi, potencia y demases puede ser hecho tranquilamente con un pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno si es asi de facil para ti entonces ayuda a nuestro amigo!!!



Si, no tengo inconvenientes.  Si te fijas en mi participación en el foro notarás que no me molesta compartir mi conocimiento, siempre y cuando no me tomen el pelo o no interfiera con algun contrato de confidencialidad que haya firmado.  De hecho este tema ya salió en todopic y ahi he dado mi opinion sobre algunas cuestiones.

Lo que hay que hacer es medir la tensión y la corriente para esto hace falta un par de transformadores.  Esto se debe medir en el ingreso o en la acometida a la casa ,  fábrica o establecimiento donde se quiera medir la señal.

Se toma la relación entre los cruces por 0, y se hace la relación.  Esto se puede hacer con un par de multiplicaciones o con una tabla que relacione los tiempos entre que pasó la tensión o la corriente.

No hace falta tampoco medir ciclo a ciclo, pero tampoco sería complicado. 

Saludos


----------



## lalosoft (Feb 25, 2006)

> Conozco los ARMs, pero serian caros y exagerados para este proyecto. Además no estaba siendo irónico, solo expresé mi opinión de que me parece que eso sería "matar moscas con un misil".



Aparte de matar moscas con ese misil podrias matar lo que se pusiera por delante


----------



## Hector Galant (Nov 25, 2008)

Voy a intentar construir el medidor de coseno fi, aqui en Argentina, cada vez se consiguen menos componentes de electronica! Me interesa tenerlo, comprarlo es caro y puede ser poco confiable, personalmente opino, me gusta corregir el coseno por equipo o electrodomestico que este conectado a la red y no una correcion general, asi siempre este encendido lo que este, va estar el coseno fi en orden ya eso solo es un ahorro importante de consumo, que sea lo mas resistivo posible, si alguien dispone de otro esquema que funcione bien y lo agrega estaremos agradecidos quienes pensamos igual. Gracias


----------



## fernandob (Nov 25, 2008)

Hector Galant dijo:
			
		

> Voy a intentar construir el medidor de coseno fi, aqui en Argentina, cada vez se consiguen menos componentes de electronica! Me interesa tenerlo, comprarlo es caro y puede ser poco confiable, personalmente opino, me gusta corregir el coseno por equipo o electrodomestico que este conectado a la red y no una correcion general, asi siempre este encendido lo que este, va estar el coseno fi en orden ya eso solo es un ahorro importante de consumo, que sea lo mas resistivo posible, si alguien dispone de otro esquema que funcione bien y lo agrega estaremos agradecidos quienes pensamos igual. Gracias



no se de donde erres pero si se consiguen las cosas.

si te gusta corregir el coseno fi por equipo le pones un capacitor a cada equipo que asi lo requiera y slisto.....no necsitas un equipo automatico.

no es ningun ahorro de consumo electrico si te refieres a la factura.......salvo el tema de la multa que , para un hogar lo arreglas con unC fijo.

la verdad.....que de 6 renglones .........nada coherente ........que quieres hacer y por que ?
de verdad .


----------



## FBustos (Nov 25, 2008)

Hazlo con papel y lapiz. 
O mejor comprate una calculadora a la que le puedas ingresar funciones y ya lo tienes....

Si te interesa tengo un programa que hizo mi primo para obtener el valor de los condensadores....

Saludos, que estés muy bien.


----------

